# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El 27% de España es árido y casi el 50% del suelo podría ser incultivable en 2040

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ultivable-2040




> 23/11/2016 | Europa Press
> 
> El 27 por ciento del territorio de España está clasificado como árido y casi el 50 por ciento del suelo del país podría no ser cultivable en 2040 si no se produce un cambio de mentalidad y se lucha contra el cambio climático, según ha advertido la investigadora del Instituto de Innovación Social de ESADE Heloise Buckland.
> 
> Durante la celebración del 'Taller empresarial: La transición hacia una economía baja en carbono organizado por la Fundación Caja de Ingenieros y el Instituto de Innovación Social de ESADE', Buckland ha señalado que en los últimos años la temperatura global ha subido 0,85 grados centígrados pero si aumenta un grado por encima de los niveles preindustriales, desaparecerían los glaciares de montaña en todo el planeta, algo que supondría, según ha advertido, una "grave amenaza" para el suministro de agua potable y los arrecifes coralinos, que acogen una tercera parte de la vida de los océanos, se morirían.
> 
> En la jornada se han repasado los distintos casos de innovación en los sectores financiero y alimentario para luchar contra el cambio climático. Además, en el taller se ha definido un patrón claro para el estudio que ambas organizaciones llevarán a cabo en esta área en los próximos meses.
> 
> Caja de Ingenieros y el Instituto de Innovación Social de ESADE han profundizado también en los desafíos principales de las empresas en materia de sostenibilidad en el marco de lucha contra los efectos del cambio climático.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (27-nov-2016)

----------

